# OLF Small Jumbo...Finally finished



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Hey guys here are some pics of the Small Jumbo I started just before Christmas..Due to a bout of illness it took longer then expected...The guitar turned out very nicely ,look wise and sound wise...Thanks for looking....Larry


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow, nice one!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

looks great.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Mighty Fine Mighty Fine


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Very nice job. You acoustic builders make me feel like a hack. I will tackle my 2nd flat top this summer I hope... got to build up some more courage before I start it!

AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> Very nice job. You acoustic builders make me feel like a hack. I will tackle my 2nd flat top this summer I hope... got to build up some more courage before I start it!
> 
> AJC


After battling with an under humidified acoustic I keep thing that I need to build one. The hinderance is all the form building..and gluing in all those little pieces of bindings .. sigh ... 

And of course Larry builds a guitar shape and size that I want .. it ain't fair...

MIGHTY FINE .. tee hee ...


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

If it plays half as good as it looks then you have yourself a wonderful instrument there.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Very very nice


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very attractive guitar! How's it sound? Has it opened up at all yet? Is it what you expected?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Thanks guys....AJ, Hacks don't make the beautiful guitars that you make..Like I said before I am going to make an electric someday...The guitar has only been strung up for a short time...I am pleased with the sound so far but it is still opening up...I can hear little differences everyday....I can tell you this..it is well balanced and probably the loudest guitar I have built..I built an OM for a local guitar player over a year ago...I went down to the cafe' last week and listened to him play....The sound was fantastic....He told me it just keeps getting better and better....Going to take this one down to the Cafe' soon and get a comparison....Larry


----------



## Slowfinger (Jan 1, 2011)

Very nice top wood and excellent looking build.

Go get 'em.
Bruce


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Sick bud. That is another quality peice. Btw don't work yourself to hard raking the lawn. He he! I got two projects on the go now. I think I'm going to get some small woodworking tools to build electrics from scratch. These will be my real starting off point in the finishing dept. Larry, go you have or know of anything locally for adding amber tint to necks. ?


----------



## Skiddlydiddly (Sep 14, 2010)

That's a great looking guitar!


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Hey Steve, don't be shy, I have two rakes...LOL...Have you moved yet?....Nothing locally, that I have seen for tints.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah. Passed by in the black avalanche. And saw you today I was in a white merc glk. Damn on the tint. Check out my two new builds.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

52 Harmsworth?


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah. Two story.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Nice guitar Larry ...................That laminated NECK makes my feel like running out in the shed & starting my next project largetongue


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

It looks superb!!!


----------

